# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Macromedia Flash 8

## burim980

Përshëndetje , ja një punim i imi  ne Flash 8, inspiruar nga Zagori.
Nuk e kam mbaru ende..., tash për tash ky është.


Kliko ketu: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KB0A8CYN

----------


## burim980

Këta dy foto janë te *Scenes3* dhe *Scenes4* te cilët jam ende duke i punuare.

----------


## burim980

Pres sugjerime,mendime e kritikat te sinqerta nga ana  juaja !!!

----------

